# What is are you listening right now?



## raybenz (Apr 25, 2013)

I am just wondering to know from all respectable users of this great forum what is are you listening right now?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey raybenz,

This thread here will tell you!

And welcome to the show... :tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd bet you don't really want to know:

Keith Emerson, Marc Bonilla, Terje Mikkelsen and the Münchner Rundfunkorchester with The Keith Emerson Band playing _Tarkus Concertante_ from the Three Fates Project.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know. Something by Beethoven.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Mahler's Second Symphony by Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra. So far it is excellent, just reaching the end of the third movement.


----------

